

Panic loads Apple //e Grandaddy music video source using an iPad - aresant
http://www.panic.com/blog/2010/05/an-apple-e-an-ipad-and-jed/

======
ZeroGravitas
I've got a lot of time for Panic, but they could have done this with any
device that plays digital audio, an iPod, a Zune, any old laptop or desktop
machine. The iPad adds nothing to this apart from clever marketing since it is
the device de jour. Nothing against clever marketing, but usually Panic's
clever marketing assumes you're a smart geek too. This fails that test quite
badly and is just randomly crowbarring iPad into a story that's mildly
interesting without it. (edit: just to be clear the song, and the fan-made
music video are amazing, but several years old. The mildly interesting bit is
just them recreating it on their particular machine and using a digital device
to load digital data via analogue audio)

